# Having trouble installing PHPmyadmin on my 1&1 server



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,

I am hosted with 1&1 and am trying to install PHPmyadmin. I go through the process by following the documentation and I always get this error message:



> MySQL said: Documentation
> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)


What is this? How do I fix this? Thank you.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://faq.1and1.com/applications/mysql_administration/6.html


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> http://faq.1and1.com/applications/mysql_administration/6.html


Oh, cool! Thanks!

Is there anyway to install a clean install with the full client? That one seems limited to what I have seen before.

What was the error that it was giving me earlier? Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://faq.1and1.com/applications/mysql_administration/5.html


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> http://faq.1and1.com/applications/mysql_administration/5.html


Thanks.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No problem


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, I found out that I would like to do a fresh install of phpmyadmin into a directory on my server.

I have went through the documentation and it always has some sort of problem. 

Would someone mind telling me the steps to take. Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What's the problem you're having?


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> What's the problem you're having?


Well, I get the error message described in the first post.

I am using the setup.php script to configure phpmyadmin. One thing I am unsure of is what to put in the fields (what do I need to fill in, where do I get it from?). Do I create a database for phpmyadmin?

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Have you read this part of the tutorial? It explains what each field is
http://faq.1and1.com/scripting_languages_supported/mysql_database/3.html


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> Have you read this part of the tutorial? It explains what each field is
> http://faq.1and1.com/scripting_languages_supported/mysql_database/3.html


Yes, my problem is that I do not want to use 1&1's preinstalled phpmyadmin, as it is "watered down" and doesn't have everything it would normally have. So instead I want to download phpmyadmin, and upload it to my server, doing a completely fresh and new install.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Right, the link I posted earlier is the instructions for installing your own copy of phpMyAdmin: http://faq.1and1.com/applications/mysql_administration/5.html


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's the fields I am trying to edit (in attached pic)


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> Right, the link I posted earlier is the instructions for installing your own copy of phpMyAdmin: http://faq.1and1.com/applications/mysql_administration/5.html


Sorry I fogot to mention this. I have a beginner hosting plan and it doesn't suppost the SSH connection via telnet, so I can't access it this way. Do you know of another way?


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow, I am retarded, I didn't see the bottom part of the article. LOL! This is what I have been doing (I am pretty sure). Let me try that, and I'll post back.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Take a look at this section:
Note: Not all packages have SSH Access. If you don't have SSH access, then
you can set it up using FTP.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

One thing I noticed is it tells me to edit the config.inc.php file, which is not in the phpmyadmin folder I extracted. Any ideas?

Heres the article text:



> Note: Not all packages have SSH Access. If you don't have SSH access, then
> you can set it up using FTP.
> 
> 1. Download the file from http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/
> ...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You have to create a file called config.inc.php


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> You have to create a file called config.inc.php


Ok, what should I put in there? Just the text that they say to change?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, just put the lines in the instructions and be sure to change them to your correct settings.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> Yes, just put the lines in the instructions and be sure to change them to your correct settings.


I copied a config script from an older phpmyadmin and entered in my info and then uploaded. Now, I get this error:


> Error 403: Forbidden!
> 
> The server understood the request, but is refusing to fulfill it. Authorization will not help and the request SHOULD NOT be repeated.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Woops, nevermind, I had the wrong folder name. LOL, I am an idiot! Thanks for the help!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You're welcome


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Woops, sorry to bother you again, but I have one more quick question:

The phpmyadmin is up and running, but it is not recognizing the databases I created in 1&1. It just recognizes the database that I used to setup the phpmyadmin. How do I get it to notice the other databases. Thanks

I don't have to create a new phpmyadmin for each individual database, correct?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I think you need to change this setting to be an array of all the databases you want it to show:
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db'][] = 'database1';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db'][] = 'database2';

But I haven't tried it


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> I think you need to change this setting to be an array of all the databases you want it to show:
> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db'][] = 'database1';
> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db'][] = 'database2';
> 
> But I haven't tried it


Wouldn't this mean you need to enter the database usernames and passwords again for the added databases.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you have a different username/password for each database, yes. You could also try leaving out the only_db line and see if it just shows them all.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> If you have a different username/password for each database, yes. You could also try leaving out the only_db line and see if it just shows them all.


Thanks for the tip, but I just found that they have sections in the php code that you can copy and paste where it says "enter your second sever here" with all the same options. Just enter the data for each database and it'll show up.

Thank you very much! I appreciate it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome]yourewelcome[/tsg]


----------

